# Raspberry Cream Cheese Jalapenos



## kansasgirl (Oct 26, 2004)

This is a great recipe - a different twist on an old favorite. They are great served with additional raspberry preserves for dipping.

Raspberry Cream Cheese Jalapenos
Jalapeno peppers, seeded and split lengthwise
8 oz cream cheese, softened
1/2 c raspberry preserves
2 eggs, beaten
3/4 ts salt, divided
1 ts vegetable oil
1 c self-rising flour
1 c cornflakes, crushed
oil for frying
powdered sugar for garnish

1.Bring a medium saucepan of water to boil. Place jalapeno peppers in the water 10 to 15 minutes, until just tender. Drain and cool.
2.Blot interiors of the jalapeno peppers dry with a paper towel. 
3.Combine cream cheese and raspberry preserves together; mix until smooth. Fill each jalapeno pepper with some of the cream cheese mixture, but do not overstuff.
4.In a small bowl, whisk together eggs, 1/4 ts salt and vegetable oil. In another small bowl, mix remaining salt, and flour. Place crushed cornflakes in a third small bowl. 
5.One at a time, dip the stuffed peppers into the egg mixture, the flour mixture, the egg mixture again, and finally the cornflakes crumbs. Place coated peppers in a medium dish. Freeze for 1-2 hours.
6.Heat oil in a large, deep skillet over medium high heat (can also use a deep fryer). Fry the frozen peppers 3-4 minutes each, until golden brown. Drain on paper towels and sprinkle with powered sugar. Serve warm.


----------



## beaulana2 (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm going to try this recipe this weekend they sound great!


----------



## MJ (Oct 26, 2004)

Wow! Thank you kansasgirl! I'm gonna love these. What a great  Appetizer.


----------



## Sue Lau (Nov 23, 2004)

Sounds great! 
Do you peel the jalapenos after you blanch them?
I always had trouble with the coating falling off, but had read somewhere that peeling them helps. I hadn't tried it yet though.


----------

